# September Tobacco of the Month



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, folks, here it is. Let's see your reviews!

Dan Tobacco's Homborger Veermaster - Classic sailor`s flake tobacco made from rich Golden Virginias, sweet and mild.


----------

